# Filter,Teich Hilfe



## Kappl (5. März 2009)

Hallo Ich habe mich hier siet kurzem erst dabei.

Ich habe einen ca 20m³ Koiteich.
Schwerkraft 3*220LRegentonnne 50er Rohre
1*BA 50er Rohr,keinen Skimmer
Ungefähr 20 Fische.
Tiefste Stelle 1.80m sonst 1.2m
36watt uvc
Sonnenstand-kaum Pflanzen...bin aber dabei.
7m³/h Pumpenleistung

Ich habe mich informiert und mir wurde gesagt dass ich aufjeden Fall 2 BA brauche+Skimmer mit 100er Rohre.
Ich soll alles neu verlegen nur so kann es funzen.

Kann ich nicht den Filter gepumpt betreiben mit einer 15m³ Pumpe oder so.
Meine Mutter mach das wohl mit dem Umbau nicht mit

Ich hoffe mir wird geholfen?
Ist ein Umbau wirklich notwenig?


----------



## axel (5. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Kappl 

Ich kann Dich nur herzlich Willkommen heißen :willkommen
Da ich von Koi Filtertechnik keine Ahnung hab .
Es melden sich aber hoffentlich Fachmänner 
Wär schön wenn Du Dein Teich mal in "Mein Teich und ich" mit ein paar Fotos vorstellst.
Wie ist den Dein Vorname ?

Lg
axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

Hallo und :willkommen

Nur ein 50er BA ist doch bei 20.000 Litern wirklich sehr dünn. Klar kannst du eine Pumpe in den Teich legen, aber es gibt auch umgekehrte Bodenabläufe.

http://koi.traneo.de/catalog/images/80119.jpg

Der Vorteil einer Pumpe im Teich ist der, dass du daran noch einen Standskimmer anschließen könntest. 
Dann bekommst du aber ein Problem mit deinem Filter, weil die 50er Rohre die erhöhte Durchflussmenge nicht mehr schaffen.

Wie Axel schon geschrieben hat, mach bitte mal ein paar Fotos um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen.


----------



## Kappl (5. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

ja also ich würde dann schon den Filter neu bauen mit 100er rohren.
Nur ein Siebfilter und Helix ca 100L für 20m³.Müsste eigentlich reichen!


----------



## Olli.P (5. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Kappl,

:willkommen bei den Teich & Koi :crazy

Wenn das auf dem Bild da dein Filter ist, dann ist der doch mit DN 100 Rohren verbunden.....

Und 100L für 20m³ sind sicherlich zu wenig, schon wegen dem Besatz....

Bei ca. 75L pro Tonne kommen wir der Sache schon näher.....

Wie gesagt, wenn das auf dem Bild dein Filter ist, würd ich mit vorgeschaltetem Siebfilter min. 300L __ Hel-X empfehlen...


----------



## Kappl (5. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

ja so will ich ihn mir bauen!
Wenn ich eine 15m³ pumpe vor das sieb schalte läuft dann der filter über oder sind die 100er Rohre ausreichend?


----------



## rainthanner (6. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Kappl, 

Achtung ein Nörgler: 
1. Durch den oben abgebildeten Filter bringst du vermutlich keine 15000l/h. 
Nicht in Schwerkraft und auch nicht gepumpt. Die Pumpe also elektronisch drosseln. 
2. Die jeweilige Zulaufverrohrung unten ist zu weit unten. Hier wirst du innen einen Bogen nach oben anbringen müssen, damit sich am Boden Schmutz absetzen kann und nicht verwirbelt wird. 

Ein zweiter BA ist bei diesem Teichvolumen Unsinn. Ein BA reicht. 
Der Skimmer ist unbedingt gut. Was darin landet, schwimmt erst gar nicht im Wasser. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Wasserratz (6. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*



Kappl schrieb:


> ja so will ich ihn mir bauen!
> Wenn ich eine 15m³ pumpe vor das sieb schalte läuft dann der filter über oder sind die 100er Rohre ausreichend?



servus kappl,

eine 110er Verrohrung reicht für ca. 16000 liter. Ich hab einen ähnlichen Filter, bei mir sind es allerdings 3 * 600 mit 110 verrohrt (15000 l/h) und 3 * 600 mit 2*110 verrohrt (25000 l/h).
Wie der vorredner sagte, die Zuläufe sind zu nieder. Ich hab auch deshalb den 2ten satz doppelt verrohrt, um die Strömung nicht an einer Stelle zu haben und das filtermaterial gleichmässiger durchströmt wird.

servus
Wasserratz


----------



## Kappl (9. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

Jo also hier mein Teich mit Filter.
Also wenn ich eine gepumte Version baue.
dann wollte ich 5*500L Tonnen mit 2*100er Rohren verbinden.
und eine 15m³ Pumpe.

Meine Frage geht das?
Und wenn ich meinen Teich neu bauen will(mit Folie)
Was muss ich machen und wie?

Danke Kappl


----------



## rainthanner (9. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

Folgende wichtige Frage musst du dir stellen: 

Was will ich? 
Also welche Art von Teich will ich? 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Kappl (9. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

Naja eigentlich will ich schwerkraft aber das wird sau teuer.und daher weiß i nicht ob preis/leistung ein gepumpter besser ist?!


----------



## rainthanner (10. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

Frage: Welchen Teich will ich? 
Vermutliche Antwort: Koiteich

Koi = bekanntlich teuer 

teuer oder gar "sau"-teuer ist relativ und jeder sieht das anders. 

Was ist notwendig, ist die Frage. 

Dazu muss man wissen, was man will. 


Bei einem Koiteich am Bodenablauf (20Euro) zu sparen wird wohl keinen Sinn ergeben. 

Man kann günstig planen, man sollte aber nicht billig planen und man sollte in keinem Fall aus Kostengründen weglassen. 




Verzichte also nicht auf Bodenablauf und Skimmer inkl Schwerkraftfilterung  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Frettchenfreund (10. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Kappl!


Erst mal :willkommen

Ich habe keine Ahnung von Koiteichen aber was mir aufgefallen ist:

1. Ist Kappl Dein richtiger Name? ( Wir sprechen und fast alle mit dem Vornamen an )
2. Eine nette Anrede, wie " Hallo " o.Ä. bringt auch sehr viel.

.


----------



## Wasserratz (10. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*



Kappl schrieb:


> Jo also hier mein Teich mit Filter.
> Also wenn ich eine gepumte Version baue.
> dann wollte ich 5*500L Tonnen mit 2*100er Rohren verbinden.
> und eine 15m³ Pumpe.
> ...



sorry Kappl,

irgend wo anders im forum baut einer einen großen Teich und macht sich während dessen keine Gedanken über den Filter und Anschluss, du planst deinen Filter und weisst nicht wie der Teich werden soll? 

Im Prinzip brauchst du für den Teich, egal welcher es werden soll, eine komplette Bauanleitung.

Wie gesagt für 15000 ltr./h Pumpleistung reicht auch eine 110er Verrohrung. Wichtig ist, dass du möglichst keine runden Behälter nimmst weil sich dann die Verrohrungen spannungsfreier einbauen lassen. Ausserdem solltest du erst mal deinen Teich planen, dann wieviel Pumpleistung du wirklich hast/brauchst, wie groß der Filter für welchen Zweck sein soll, etc.

servus


----------



## Frettchenfreund (10. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Robert ( Wasserratz )


Jetzt können dich auch alle mit deinem Vornamen anreden. Du brauchst Dich nicht für deine Vornamen zu schämen, der ist doch gut, auf jeden Fall besser als " Wasserratz ".

.


----------



## Kappl (10. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

naja der teich soll 6*2*2(folie)
aber was brauche ich ringanker ect.?
das wollte ich wissen


----------



## Wasserratz (11. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*



Kappl schrieb:


> naja der teich soll 6*2*2(folie)
> aber was brauche ich ringanker ect.?
> das wollte ich wissen



servus Kappl,

die Größe wissen wir jetzt. Dann kommts drauf an, welche Bodenbeschaffenheit du hast, ob du einen gemauertes Becken haben willst (oder musst), ob du einen naturnahen Koiteich haben willst, usw.

Ein Koiteich zeichnet sich durch seine Tiefe und normalerweise auch steilen Wände aus, was sich auf Grund deiner Breite und Tiefe ergibt. Wenn du nun z.B. Sand oder Kiesboden hast stösst du dabei an deine Grenzen, mit Lehmboden ist das Ganze ohne gemauertes Becken kein Problem. 

Ich würde dir vorab empfehlen, einiges Über Koiteiche, Koiteichbau und auch Kois zu lesen. Das Thema ist weit umfangreicher, um es mit einer Frage und einer Antwort abzuhandeln.

servus
Robert


----------



## Kappl (17. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

Also Hallo
mein Name ist Benjamin,aber mich nennen alle Kappl(Spitzname)von daher ist es kein Problem wenn ihr mich so nennt.

Ich habe mich schon mit Koi, Koiteichen ect. auseinander gesetzt so ist es nicht.

Ich habe mich dafür entschieden einen neuen Teich an zulegen.
Dieser soll von einer Firma gemacht werden kostet 2000€.
Und zwar folgender Maßen

7m lang
2m breit
2m tief
2 BA+1 Skimmer
senkrechte Wände und eine Ablage(gemauert) ca.10-20cm unter der Wasserobfläche
Die Ablage müsste ich wohl mauern.

Die BA mit 100er Rohren und den Skimmer von 100er Skimmer der aber auf 50er verjüngt wird.

Den Filter will ich mir selber laminieren.

Ist das vom Teich her so ok oder gibt es noch verbesserngsvorschläge?
Ist der Preis gut ect.?

Danke Benjamin


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*



Kappl schrieb:


> Die BA mit 100er Rohren und den Skimmer von 100er Skimmer der aber auf 50er verjüngt wird.



Hallo Benjamin,
keine gute Idee, wozu soll das gut ein ? Mach die 110 bis in den Filter.
Zum Preis kann man nicht viel sagen eil man ja die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht kennt. Was ist im Preis ales drin ? Budeln, Vlies, Folie ?


----------



## Kappl (17. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

im Preis ist folie schweißen die Rohre,BA Skimmer,
Von dem ich es lassen mache,hat mir gesagt wenn von 110 auf 50er verjüngt wird hat er mehr saugkraft!

also oben zum ansaugen 110 und dann 50er zum Filter


----------



## schrope (18. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

Hallo Benjamin,

also das mit dem verjüngen auf 50 ist blödsinn und vor allem das du dadurch mehr Saugkraft bekommst. :crazy
Das einzige was du bekommst ist mehr Druck ausgangsseitig und das brauchst du nicht!
Überleg mal: 110er Rohr -> größeres Volumen bei gleichbleibendem Wasserdruck (Schwerkraftsystem) -> mehr Wasser pro Minute = mehr Saugkraft!



			
				Kappl schrieb:
			
		

> Den Filter will ich mir selber laminieren.



Wie groß soll den dein Filter werden? GFK ist eine SEHR teure sache, google mal, bzw. lass dir von DIESER Firma mal ein Angebot machen.
Falls du deine Filterkammer mauerst, nimm Dichtschlämme, die ist wesentlich günstiger und dichtet auch 100%ig.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Wasserratz (18. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

servus Kappl,

wenn ich das richtig lese bekommst du für die 2 Mille die Folie, die Verrohrung Skimmer und Bodenablauf inkl. Einbau.
Grober Überschlag:
Bei 7*2 brauchst du ca 12*7 ( 7+2+2  und 2+2+2 plus je1 Meter Überstand, 84qm) Meter Folie und Vlies(ist das auch dabei?). Vlies und Folie zusaummen rund einen Zehner pro qm gibt 840€, paar Meter Rohre (nur 110er, alles andere ist Mist, Dreck und Laub soll ja auch durch und nicht gleichverstopfen!) max 100€ wenn der Filter nicht zu weit weg ist. Bodenablauf und Skimmer, Foliendurchführungen noch  ca. 200€.
Das ist jetzt ein tausender Material. Und jetzt kommts drauf an was er alles macht. Wer gräbt, wer fährt Aushub weg, wer lagert ggfs. bisherige Fische um, woher hast du ggfs. die Hälterungsbecken bis ca. 4 Wochen nach Fertigstellung.
Zum Filter: selber laminieren ist meines Erachtens uninteressant. Entweder du kaufst dir günstig solche tonnen wie du schon gezeigt hast und verrohrst sie oder kaufst gleich einen ordentlichen. Ausserdem brauchst du auch noch eine Pumpenkammer. 

Zu deiner 20 cm Stufe, oder wie soll ich die Ummauerung verstehen? Mach keine 20 cm Stufe, wenn hinter dieser 20 cm Stufen Vermauerung Kies oder substrat verfüllt ist, ist es nicht tief genug für Pflanzen um zu wurzeln. Besser tiefere Stufen graben und von innen modellieren.

servus


----------



## Kappl (18. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*



schrope schrieb:


> also das mit dem verjüngen auf 50 ist blödsinn und vor allem das du dadurch mehr Saugkraft bekommst. :crazy
> Das einzige was du bekommst ist mehr Druck ausgangsseitig und das brauchst du nicht!
> Überleg mal: 110er Rohr -> größeres Volumen bei gleichbleibendem Wasserdruck (Schwerkraftsystem) -> mehr Wasser pro Minute = mehr Saugkraft!Peter



Ja das ist mir auch bisschen komisch vorgekommen!
Also beim 100er Rohr bleiben




schrope schrieb:


> Wie groß soll den dein Filter werden? GFK ist eine SEHR teure sache, google mal, bzw. lass dir von DIESER Firma mal ein Angebot machen.
> Falls du deine Filterkammer mauerst, nimm Dichtschlämme, die ist wesentlich günstiger und dichtet auch 100%ig.



Naja ich wollte mir wie auf den Bildern einen machen.
Fasermatten(ebai 20 m² Glasmatte 300g/m² =20€,	
30 m² Glasgewebe 830g/m²=100€)
Harz+Härter(Polyesterharz Palatal P4 TV-28 - 10 kg + 200 g Härter=50€)

das sind doch gute Preise,wenn ich mir dazu neue Filter anschaue ,komme ich doch so besser weg!


----------



## Kappl (18. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*



Wasserratz schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt ein tausender Material. Und jetzt kommts drauf an was er alles macht.



Also mit drin ist:
Lagerung der Fische(Becken+Filter)
-15Jahre Garantie
-ganzen klein Kram(Kleber)

was nicht mit drin ist:
-buddeln,buddeln,buddeln



Wasserratz schrieb:


> Zu deiner 20 cm Stufe, oder wie soll ich die Ummauerung verstehen? Mach keine 20 cm Stufe, wenn hinter dieser 20 cm Stufen Vermauerung Kies oder substrat verfüllt ist, ist es nicht tief genug für Pflanzen um zu wurzeln. Besser tiefere Stufen graben und von innen modellieren.



Also ich habe vor einen Ringanker zu schütten 20cm teif und 50breit
darauf kommt
1.Steine zu hochmauern
2.den Rest ca.20cm breit kommen nachher Feldsteine(damit es schön aussieht)


----------



## schrope (18. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*



			
				kappl schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich wollte mir wie auf den Bildern einen machen.
> Fasermatten(ebai 20 m² Glasmatte 300g/m² =20€,
> 30 m² Glasgewebe 830g/m²=100€)
> Harz+Härter(Polyesterharz Palatal P4 TV-28 - 10 kg + 200 g Härter=50€)
> ...



Naja, aber wenn du einen Filter in GFK in solch einer Größe herstellen möchtest, musst du mind. 3 Lagen 450er Matte oder besser Matten und Gelege kombiniert.

Dazu kommt noch das Harz, der Topcoat, das Trennwachs und der Trennlack und zu allerletzt noch das Material für die Form (Formmaterial wie im Bild aus Blech = teuer oder aus Pressspanplatten welche du mit Latexfarbe versiegeln musst).

Aber wie gesagt, schreib die Maße für den geplanten Filter zusammen und schreib oder ruf bei der Firma die ich oben genannt habe an und die erstellen die ein freibleibendes Angebot mit allen benötigten Materialien (ausser der Form).

Nur als Beispiel: mein Angebot vor einem Monat war für ein Filtergehäuse mit den Maßen (LxBxH) 900x500x850mm + 1 Trennwand: €215,- (ohne Formmaterial) :crazy

Ich will dir das nicht ausreden, aber du kommst wenn du den Filter mit GFK machst, sicher nicht mit deinen geplanten €2000,- für ALLES aus.

Idee:
Mach alles elbst, dann hast nach abzug für das Material noch 1000€ übrig und dann kannst du dir folgenden Filter überlegen:
Siebfilter ca. 700€ (oder Selbstbau)
__ Hel-X pro 100l : ca. 80€
IBC-1000l: ca. 50€

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Kappl (18. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*



schrope schrieb:


> Nur als Beispiel: mein Angebot vor einem Monat war für ein Filtergehäuse mit den Maßen (LxBxH) 900x500x850mm + 1 Trennwand: €215,- (ohne Formmaterial) :crazy



Wie meinst du das?
Also du hast deinen Filter gemauert und mit dichtschlämme abgedichtet?
Richtig?
und nur die Dichtschlämme hat 215€ gekostet?



schrope schrieb:


> Idee:
> Mach alles elbst, dann hast nach abzug für das Material noch 1000€ übrig und dann kannst du dir folgenden Filter überlegen:
> Siebfilter ca. 700€ (oder Selbstbau)
> __ Hel-X pro 100l : ca. 80€
> IBC-1000l: ca. 50€



Naja ich will schon vieles selber machen aber das mit der Folie und BA +Skimmer traue ich mir nicht zu.

Und die IBC kosten keine 50€ da kommen doch noch 50€ Versandkosten dazu!


----------



## schrope (18. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*



Kappl schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> Also du hast deinen Filter gemauert und mit dichtschlämme abgedichtet?
> Richtig?
> und nur die Dichtschlämme hat 215€ gekostet?


Nein, da hast du was falsch verstanden:

Ja, ich hab meinen Filterschacht gemauert und die Kammer wo der HPF hineinkommt habe ich mit Dichtschlämme abgedichtet, ein Sack a 20kg kostet 24€.

Mit GFK wollte ich mir meinen Siebfilter bauen, d.h. die Kiste dafür und das Material dafür hätte €215,- gekostet.
Hab die Idee wieder verworfen.




Kappl schrieb:


> Naja ich will schon vieles selber machen aber das mit der Folie und BA +Skimmer traue ich mir nicht zu.



Okay, das mit dem Folie einschweißen würde ich mir glaube ich auch nicht 100%ig zutrauen, das kannst du ja machen lassen, aber einen BA einkleben und den Flansch für den Skimmer ist wirklich kein Problem....
Da findest du hier im Forum auch bebilderte Anleitungen dazu....

z.B. der hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16749/?q=BA+einkleben



Kappl schrieb:


> Und die IBC kosten keine 50€ da kommen doch noch 50€ Versandkosten dazu!


Ja, aber vielleicht findest du in deiner Nähe einen alten gebrauchten (Flohmarkt, kleinanzeigen, ebay, etc.) und hast vielleicht einen Bekannten mit einem Anhänger und holst ihn selbst ab.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Kappl (18. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

Hmm:?

Hast du noch irgendwas anderes aufgetragen außer die Dichschlämme?
Ist es wirklich dicht und wie sieht es im Winter aus?
Wieviel kannst du mit den 25kg an m² streichen?

Dann kann man damit ja eigentlich seinen Teich auch beschichten?!


----------



## schrope (18. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

Hi!

nein, ich hab noch gar nicht beschichtet. Ich werde sofern das Wetter mitspielt am WE die erste Schicht dichtschlämme aufbringen. Ich kann dir dann meine Erfahrungen mitteilen. 
Meinen derzeitigen Stand am Teich kannst du dem Link in meiner Signatur  entnehmen.
Frostbeständig ist die Schlämme aber sie ist nicht elastisch und es muss auch der Rest mitspielen.
Ich hab meine Kammer ca. ende oktober fertiggestellt und jetzt nach dem Winter habe ich keine Spannungsrisse festellen können.

Den Teich mit Dichtschlämme abzudichten geht deshalb nicht, da du bei der Größe und Form immer Risse haben wirst und wie schon gesagt ist die Schlämme nicht elastisch.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Wasserratz (19. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

servus Kappl,

1. Dichtschlämme: wie der Name sagt die dichten, haben aber ein Problem. Sie sind nicht elastisch. Wenn du den Filter im Normalfall draussen baust, hast du Frost, das zu feinen Rissen des Betons führen kann. Genau das ist auch das Problem, warum alte Betonteiche im Bereich der Wasserkante immer undicht werden. Wenn du flüssig beschichten willst, ist zu den Schlämmen und zum GFK, Flüssigfolie (gibts z:B. auch bei koi-discount) die alternative.

2. dein Ringanker ist wie gesagt mit deinen 20 cm nicht tief genug, in deiner Schüttung hinter den 20 cm kann nichts ordentlich wurzeln. __ Rohrkolben oder andere hohe Gräser fallen dir um!

3. Bodenablauf: wenn ein BA rein soll, ist der untere Teil vor Folienverlegung mit der Verrohrung im Sandbett zu setzen. Der obere Teil wird dann sowieso nur noch zusammen geklebt und geschraubt. Das ist also mit der Folie verlegen sowieso ein Schritt.

4. Kosten sparen: du nimmst die Folie vorgefertigt in einem Stück, legst die Falten so dass sie kaum zu sehen sind, legst die Pumpe am Schlauch auf den Boden (schluckt auch 8mm) Körnung und hast keinen schlechteren Zug. Vorteil: du kannst sogar die Pumpe sprich Bodenabsaugung bei genug Schlauchkänge verschieden positionieren. Beim Skimmer machst du auch keinen Rohrskimmer sondern nimmst von Oase den Aquaskim Pro und verbaust den in deiner Pflanzzone innerhalb der Folie, nicht ausserhalb wie Oase das beschreibt. In den Skimmer kommt die 2te Pumpe. Der Skimmer hat den Vorteil, dass dein Laub schon im Skimmerkorb bleibt und nicht durch die Verrohrung muss. Mit beiden Schläuchen gehst du direkt in den Filter. Vorm dem Filter Brauchst du für beide Zuläufe noch einen Schieber zum Schliessen, falls eine Pumpe abgeschaltet wird. Ausserdem sparst du dir bei dieser Bauweise auch noch die Pumpenkammer.

viel Spass
Robert


----------



## Platin (19. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

Morgen Benjamin

Ich hab hiermit meinen Bodenfilter dicht bekommen. (SuperflexD2)



Kappl schrieb:


> Dann kann man damit ja eigentlich seinen Teich auch beschichten?!


Ich glaube jemand aus dem Forum hat das sogar gemacht! (weiß aber nicht mehr in welchem Thread das war )
Mir persönlich wäre die Oberfläche viel zu rau im Vergleich zu einer Folie, denn Koi scheuern sich gern mal.


----------



## Wasserratz (20. März 2009)

*AW: Filter,Teich Hilfe*

servus,

die Flüssigfolie wird genauso  glatt wie eine normale Folie, es kommt natürlich auf den Untergrund an. Sie ist wie latex, auch genauso dehnbar.
Im Teich selbst ist auch nicht alles glatt, Steine z.B.

servus
Robert


----------

